# Getting Bit....



## raveinchris (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wondering if a sling were to scurry out of its vial while I was cleaning up insect parts and bite me would it be similar in pain compared to a juvi/adult bite?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Apr 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JHnaYc3W2Ek&hl=pt-br&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JHnaYc3W2Ek&hl=pt-br&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
(RobC's video btw)
i think this vid explains it all


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol, leave it to Rob to be laughing through a T bite.  I love his vids.  As you can see it doesn't really hurt but with the hotter Ts you will feel it later even with the little one.


----------



## aluras (Apr 28, 2009)

that vid almost makes me want to go out and get a GBB,,,,that and I dont have one..


----------



## Mina (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm so proud of my grand sling!!!!  Yes, everyone, that is one of MY babies that bit Rob.  :wall:  I will say though in defense of my grand child that he or she was  hungry and thought Rob was going to take his or her roach.  You can't blame a baby for that.  ;P    
Anyway the sling was small enough at the time that its little fangs just weren't big enough to hardly puncture Rob's skin, so I doubt there was any venom injection.
If a sling is of a species that has strong venom and if the sling is big enough or strong enough to actually be able to inject vemon, yes, it could have an effect on a person, but not as much as with an adult.


----------



## scar is my t (Apr 28, 2009)

it will hurt like a rattlesnake biting you 20 times!!!!!  but thats only if i find out where you live lol
i haven't been bit but i can imagine with there smaller fangs it wouldn't hurt to much.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 28, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> it will hurt like a rattlesnake biting you 20 times!!!!!  but thats only if i find out where you live lol
> i haven't been bit but i can imagine with there smaller fangs it wouldn't hurt to much.


Well that's a lot of *no* helpful information.  I get the logic about the smaller fangs but that only creates a smaller puncture wound.  Venom is the same.

To the OP:  I would check the bite reports.  Usually they include the size of the spider that bit them.  The venom still hurts the same (for the most part), the symptoms just don't last as long (for the most part).

Check 'em out. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=16

--Joe


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

I gotta agree with Joe on this one.  Robs videos are awesome but doesn't really answer the question in this post.  The bite reports are good reading.  You should be able to find your answer there.


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 28, 2009)

Strange thing, but I was once bitten by a 7" H. gigas and I didnt even feel the fangs penetrate, though I had two red dots where it got me on the finger. Spiders have the same exact venom from sling to adult, so effects can be different in calibar depending from the amount injected. Check out H. maculata bite report thread where Gavin was bitten by a sling, and then check out the sizes and effects of the other spider bites as well, it varies in intensity with larger spiders due to the larger amounts of venom.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 28, 2009)

Might have been a dry bite.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Apr 28, 2009)

*Sling Bites*

This thread reminds me of a question I was wondering...Do spiders/T's have the maximum amount of venom potency they'll have as slings or does their venom toxicity build up as they get older?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> This thread reminds me of a question I was wondering...Do spiders/T's have the maximum amount of venom potency they'll have as slings or does their venom toxicity build up as they get older?


Sounds like the same question that the OP'r asked, just re-worded.


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nope it definately got me, wasnt very plesant as the next day I got tagged by an H. longipes lol. Made me sick for weeks and halucinated all that night while trying to sleep, seen shadows shoot under my bed and a giant spider on my ceiling I was kind of out of it. I actually realized after a while HOLY CRAP GIANT SPIDER so I shot across the room grabbed a deli cup and went looking for it. No idea why I grabbed a deli that thing had at least a 2ft legspan thing was huge. Interesting night to say the least. Looked like a pokie with widow legs, pretty neat.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Apr 28, 2009)

*Venom potency question*

Nevermind, it looks like Burmish101 answered my question a couple minutes before I made my post!  Cool.  But if anyone else wants to add, go ahead.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

:             

That is the funniest thing I've heard all day.  Thanks for the laugh.




burmish101 said:


> Nope it definately got me, wasnt very plesant as the next day I got tagged by an H. longipes lol. Made me sick for weeks and halucinated all that night while trying to sleep, seen shadows shoot under my bed and a giant spider on my ceiling I was kind of out of it. I actually realized after a while HOLY CRAP GIANT SPIDER so I shot across the room grabbed a deli cup and went looking for it. No idea why I grabbed a deli that thing had at least a 2ft legspan thing was huge. Interesting night to say the least. Looked like a pokie with widow legs, pretty neat.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Apr 28, 2009)

> Sounds like the same question that the OP'r asked, just re-worded.


I got that they wanted to know if it hurt as much, possibly if their fangs were as capable of inflicting as much pain....But it's okay, someone else within the thread answered my Q. also.


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 28, 2009)

No problem, I used to screw up and get bit waaaay to much back when I was 16.


----------



## codykrr (Apr 29, 2009)

well, i can tell you i wasbit by a 2 inch obt and it definatly didnt feal good. i had one side of my body go numb, and my left arm and left leg tingled for about 3 days. also i hear that slings acually are worse since they have less control over venom injection....which in a way makes sence. because they have to defend alot more tha n an adult would.


----------

